# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A jeni dakort qe parlamenti shqiptar te miratoje ligjin e homoseksualeve?

## _Mersin_

Se fundmi eshte publikuar lajmi per futjen ne parlament te ligjit te homoseksualeve per miratim.A jeni ju dakort qe te hyjme ne Europe nepermjet prapaportes per te marre pashaporten e liberalizimit te vizave?A duhet medeomos ta bejme kete leshim per hire te nje intergrimi europian?Pse Europa se pranoka dot Shqiperine pa ligj homoseksualesh?

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Kjo eshte nje fyerje dhe njollosje e identitetit fetar dhe kombetar te te gjith shqiptareve......

----------


## ilia spiro

Kemi folur dje dhe sot mbi kete problem, por meqe u hap ky sondazh, po themi dhe nja dy llafe ketu. Nese njohim te miren dhe te keqen pergjigja e ketij  sondazhi eshte e qarte. Evropa po e humbet kete koncept, ne mos e ka humbur krejtesisht ndjeshmerine per te.

Me kujtohet vite perpara kur diskutohej per kushtetuten evropiane, u be zhurme e madhe se pse te vihej ne preambulen nje shprehje mbi "rrenjet kristiane te kontinentit". Me kembenguljen e shumices se shteteve kjo shprehje nuk u vu, gjoja me pretendimin se shkeleshin te drejtat e muslimaneve.
Me pas ne kete kushtetute u ligjerua martesa e homoseksualeve dhe kjo u pranua, (nuk e di nga te gjithe vendet apo jo).   
Nga keto del e qarte, se nuk mund te vihej ajo shprehje ne preambul, sepse do te ligjerohej perversioni homoseksual dhe ne perspektive edhe shume te tjera....te cilat jo vetem qe nuk pajtohen me kristianizmin por as edhe ne islam nuk pranohen.
Ceshtja nuk eshte se evropes po i behet vone per njeren apo tjetren fe. Asaj i intereson plotesimi i gjithe perversiteteve dhe ndyresive. Keshtu me pare u legalizua divorci, me pas aborti, sot martesat e te njejtit seks....etj. Dhe keto bazuar ne teorine e frojdit se duhen plotesuar kerkesat e njeriut si te drejta te tij.
Po pyes...a do te pranojne shqiptaret kur neser evropa te nxjerre nje ligj per martesen e njeriut (burrit apo gruas) me kafshe, psh qen, gomar, mushke, etj.....nese jeni dakord te rroni me kafshet, atehere o burra............perpara drejt evropes.... ta bejme edhe Shqiperine.. si ajo, s'mjafton qe e kemi mbushur me prostituta.
Meqe ra rasti, para disa vitesh ne Serbi, nje grup homoseksualesh donin te benin nje parade. Por shume te rinj ju sulen dhe i shemben ne dru (me te cilin une nuk jam dakord), por te pakten keta treguan se kane nje shtylle kurrizore morali. Hajde e shaji ti po deshe serbet, ata do te hyjne ne evrope para nesh, do te marrin te mirat e saj e as do ta perfillin per gjerat qe kundershtojne moralin e tyre.
Ndersa ne e pranojme dhe heshtim.

Por, nuk do te na sjelle ndonje perfitim te madh integrimi ne evrope.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Shoqëria shqiptare patjetër ,  që duhet të kuptoj se në mesin e sajë ka edhe Homoseksual , ku edhe ata janë pjesë e shoqëris shqiptare , e nëse ata duan me u martu , shteti/qeveria e ka për detyrë/obligim  me ju ofru mundesinë dhe të drejtën qytetare me arrit një qëllim të tillë.

Mbyllja e syve dhe injorimi që në mesin e shokeve dhe shoqeve tona ka njerez me orientim të tillë nuk mund të rezultoi mirë dhe është diskriminim i pastër. Dr. Berisha duhet të përkrahë këtë ligj dhe të bindë të tjerët ta aprovojnë._


_Unë jam që të aprovohet si ligj._

----------


## _Mersin_

Se kush ka votuar po qe te hyjme me by-the ne Europe.Pervec pashaportave tani na kerkohen dhe prapashporta.Te zhvishesh nga morali se keshtu do kancelaria europiane ky eshte kurverizem.Sepse dhe kur-va zhvishet pasi e urdheron paguesi .

----------


## _Mersin_

> _Shoqëria shqiptare patjetër ,  që duhet të kuptoj se në mesin e sajë ka edhe Homoseksual , ku edhe ata janë pjesë e shoqëris shqiptare , e nëse ata duan me u martu , shteti/qeveria e ka për detyrë/obligim  me ju ofru mundesinë dhe të drejtën qytetare me arrit një qëllim të tillë.
> 
> Mbyllja e syve dhe injorimi që në mesin e shokeve dhe shoqeve tona ka njerez me orientim të tillë nuk mund të rezultoi mirë dhe është diskriminim i pastër. Dr. Berisha duhet të përkrahë këtë ligj dhe të bindë të tjerët ta aprovojnë._
> 
> 
> _Unë jam që të aprovohet si ligj._


Sipas teje meqe ka njerez qe pine droge o burra ligjit te droges.Nese ka hajdute o burra ligjit te mosdenimit te hajduteve.Keni kritere ju per gjykim apo ia fusni n'ajer.

Shteti keto homot duhet ti vrasi qe mos perhapet semundja.Si vret bashkia qente rrugace se mos kafshojne njerzit.Ashtu duhet ti vrasi dhe homot se mos na perhapin semundjet e degjenerimit, sides etj.Pastaj nese homoseksualizmi perhapet rrezikon te zhduket qenia njerzore sepse ska me ardhmeri pasi homot nuk kane trashegimtare.

Zoti na ruajt mendjen thuaj se ka lloj lloj idesh.



Mos harroni liria nuk eshte prezervativ tek perdorimsh.Njeriu lirine duhet ta perdori per mire perndryshe do mallkoje diten qe ka lind.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Të lutem 

Droga = Vdekje 

Sexi = Knaqësi_

_Ta bëjm pak dallimin mes droges & sexit._

----------


## ilia spiro

> _Të lutem 
> 
> Droga = Vdekje 
> 
> Sexi = Knaqësi_
> 
> _Ta bëjm pak dallimin mes droges & sexit._


Po sex-in me kafshe a do te ligjeroje evropa, sepse mund te kete edhe njerez te tille. Po ne do ta ligjerojme. Je dakord ti?

----------


## _Mersin_

> _Të lutem 
> 
> Droga = Vdekje 
> 
> Sexi = Knaqësi_
> 
> _Ta bëjm pak dallimin mes droges & sexit._


Kenaqesine e quan ti seksin e homoseksualeve? Ku jane keto vajzat e forumit, se po ju bie ne qafe ky cuni. Ngrihuni e bjeruni .... .

Ti po thua se eshte kenaqesi te besh seks burre me burre ? Eshte kenaqesi ....... , qe fillon e bie ere ketij muhabeti.

Sa e nenvleresojne homoseksualet seksin femer.Aq shume saqe sduan te bejne seks me te, por duan ti ngjajne asaj.Semundje e rrezikshme.

Kush e ka nikcun dhe emrin angela duhet me e heq tani .Pale pale e ka vene dhe emrin engjell.Mos te ruan nga sida kjo apo te ruan nga femrat?

----------


## derjansi

> _Të lutem 
> 
> Droga = Vdekje 
> 
> Sexi = Knaqësi_
> 
> _Ta bëjm pak dallimin mes droges & sexit._


shum gabim droga nuk asht vdekje po asht ne ajo kenaqsi per ni far kohe por me kalimin e kohes te vdes 

ashtu asht ne seksi homoseksual, pederrat jan shum me te ekspozu ndaj smundjeve te transmetueshme seksuale.  Edha AIDS per her te par u shfaq ne komunitetin homoseksual nder njerez, pastaj kto pederrat va dhan grave.

plus qe nuk ka sen ma te shpif ne ket bot.  do bohena humori i ballkanit.  shteti i vetem pederast ne ballkan, shqiptaret.  turp e faqe e zez

----------


## Dritë

> plus qe nuk ka sen ma te shpif ne ket bot.  do bohena humori i ballkanit.  shteti i vetem pederast ne ballkan, shqiptaret.  turp e faqe e zez


Do ritet "turizmi" dhe Shqiperia do te behet vend ku do te vijne homoseksualet e balkanit te lidhin kurore lol 



Shikoni listen cilet shtete Evropiane e lejojne martesen mes gjinise se njejte: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templat...s_table_Europe

----------


## derjansi

do bahet shqipnia si San-Francisco kaliforna ku jan mledh gjith pederastat e amerikes, vecse atje do mlidhen gjith pederastat e Europes lindore 

ka me na u knaq syni kur te shkojm ne shqipni

----------


## _Mersin_

> shum gabim droga nuk asht vdekje po asht ne ajo kenaqsi per ni far kohe por me kalimin e kohes te vdes 
> 
> ashtu asht ne seksi homoseksual, pederrat jan shum me te ekspozu ndaj smundjeve te transmetueshme seksuale.  Edha AIDS per her te par u shfaq ne komunitetin homoseksual nder njerez, pastaj kto pederrat va dhan grave.
> 
> plus qe nuk ka sen ma te shpif ne ket bot.  do bohena humori i ballkanit.  shteti i vetem pederast ne ballkan, shqiptaret.  turp e faqe e zez


Mos u bej merak se Kosoves ia kane fut ne kushtetute ligjin per homoseksualet.

Fajin e ka ai Shqiptari i Kosoves qe beri seks ne plazhet e Italise.Edhe Politikanet u frikesuan nga ky lloj invazioni seksual u burrave shqiptare edhe tha ti shkurtojme kembet qe mos i kapin femrat europiane duke i legalizu ligjin per homoseksualizmin.


http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=1546

----------


## DeuS

Mendimin tim e kam shprehur ne teme e hapur dje, enkas per te trajuar kete problem. Kliko ketu! 

Absolutisht kundra ketij vendimi..
Eshte e vertete qe kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit, nderthurur me ndikimin e fese, parfumosur nga injoranca e mases, kane patur nje ndikim te eger ne zhvillimin e shoqerise dhe me te drejte, kjo shoqeri sot, e emancipuar por ndoshta nganjehere dhe abuzuese ndaj emancipimit, po mundohet te shkeputet nga e kaluara, por te arrijme deri ne ate pike, sa te ligjerojme martesa pederastesh, bitheshpuarish, njerzish te semure, qe neser do sillen lart e poshte duke u shtuar ne shoqate me rekrutime, duke shthurur shoqerine..kete kafshate se kaperdin dot as Migjeni e as sumcja e Berishovicit. Per ato qe e quajne veten snob, moderrne te kastravecit, ne kete pike deklaroj veten konservator, madje edhe super-fanatik nese ju pelqen!

----------


## Colomba

Un personalisht nuk kam asgje kunder homoseksualeve.......nuk bejne keq askujt.eshte e drejta e tyre ta perdorin trupin e tyre si te deshirojne...
para Zotit eshte mekat...po do te pergjigjen ata vet para tij..sikur ne te tjeret per mekatet tona.
por te arrijme deri ne legalizimin e tyre me duket vertet e tepert.......c'do gje ka nji kufi.
ne duhet ti pranojme ata ne shoqeri ashtu sic jane ,por dhe ata duhet te pranojne qe kjo shoqeri ka rregulla te percaktuara nga zoti dhe maxhoranca e shoqerise ,me duket teper te pretendojne qe te legalizohet trasgresiviteti tyre.
*vota ime eshte jo*

----------


## Mr Zeid

Mos shikoni tipa si ky nice boy, ky eshte nje burgaxhi i qelbur qe nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe ne burge tja kene kenduar a,b,c-ne, eshte llum i shoqeris, dhe i till do ngelet.

ky ligj poshteron gjith identitetin e shqiptarve ne bote
krimineler pisa te poshter jane cfar sbejne te cemendurit. zot na ruaj

----------


## OO7

Tema ka kohë që diskutohet!

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=113127

----------


## derjansi

lol ktu ka gallata 

Ediri ktu ka votu po ke tema tjeter ka votu jo lol

hec e merre vesht ket pun lol

----------


## _Mersin_

Kush voton Po le ta marre pak Sapunin. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Mersin_

> Do ritet "turizmi" dhe Shqiperia do te behet vend ku do te vijne homoseksualet e balkanit te lidhin kurore lol 
> 
> 
> 
> Shikoni listen cilet shtete Evropiane e lejojne martesen mes gjinise se njejte: 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templat...s_table_Europe



Do lejohet dhe Poligamia.lol

Lum si ne qe jemi heteroseksuale.

----------

